# Dkim



## bloodhound (Feb 27, 2009)

At the moment i have a mail server (in test mode)

with: spf/grylist/maia-mailguard

My question is: does it worth to put dkim sign + verify or not?

An which dkim app should i use? dkimproxy/dkim-milter? Which is more reliable/stable?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 27, 2009)

At this moment DKIM (or its predecessor DomainKeys for that matter) is not very prevalent. I do use it (with dkim-milter, which hasn't failed me yet) for checking incoming mail, and I sign my own outgoing mail using DKIM too. The only upside I've seen so far is that spammers trying to spam me using my own domain name get rejected because their mail isn't signed  Most domains using DKIM do not have a rule to reject their mail when the signature is wrong, so nothing much happens then. So, for me, it was a question of getting my feet wet with DKIM (been using SPF for a while (*)). There's not much added value in it right now, and it's to be decided whether it will be more widely deployed in the future. Right now, it's mostly Gmail, Yahoo, and me ...

(*) spammers are now just using domains with SPF records that state that their domain can send email from anywhere ...


----------

